# preventitive maitenance



## performance diesel (Feb 7, 2010)

my sister owns a 2003 Passat with the W8 engine in it. Her car runs great and she loves it. But, I know these cars have weak design for the cam adjusters and i was wondering if doing an engine flush every other oil change at 4k miles would increase the chances of her car running problem free or if it would cause unforeseen problems.
thanks 
Jason


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: preventitive maitenance (performance diesel)*

dont flush the engine i flushed it with ams engine flush i ended up with piston knock, just dont beat on it and use ams 5w-40 European oil it should be fine, i dont race mine anymore just planning to leave it a sleeper , i have it at 130k almost


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: preventitive maitenance (performance diesel)*

Yea a flush at this point is way to invasive. A flush will cause the buildup in your engine to break up too fast in pieces too large for the little screens on the cam adjusters to be able to handle. Either the above mentioned ams oil or mobile1 0w-40 have a higher detergency value and will gradually clean your engine. after a few oil changes try some good old seafoam in your oil and it will clean your engine as clean as it can be safely cleaned. 3K mile oil change intervals are also a good practice and maybe even vital to preserving those came adjusters. Good luck to you.
-David


----------



## performance diesel (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replys


----------

